# A.C.T: LBG this weekend



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Myself, Paffoh and Pescado are planning on heading out to LBG on Saturday (as long as the weather allows us) with the hope of landing a few Redfin.
The plan so far is to launch at yarralumla bay and fish the weedbeds around black mountain penninsula, any and all are welcome to join us


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah very keen mate,

Aint been on the yak since um the 23rd last month, its been too long!

I reckon around lunch time ( 12 or 1 ) or just after unless its a warm day, hope the wind stays away as its been mighty chilly breeze wise... Need a Redfin or 2 badly for the comp!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I was going to reply to your other thread about Jindy Craig. I'll most likely be up there this weekend, my girlfriend wants to go to the snow, so I'll probably hit the lake.

So yeah, I won't be joining you guys on LBG


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfwalloAABLXgAAQYIUooBAAP+/foCAAhQ1TyU/VP0mp6R4p6j1G2lPKEU9qJ6T0IA0AHqGhgkm07k1q9Ea17lvqDiV9ne1HEZUmRkkCaJwnpQnGcvTyMSrivbCa9fHUiFEiBxrs4Z6+EXd7EKbLRzEDlisHoTW6QnQ0lEoigZ1k7vFIHBAFat9XR6mg7/xdyRThQkPwallo


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Damn!!! im jealous of you guys, im stuck in Canberra this weekend 

Koich- Squidder and i went to Jindy last Friday for a day trip, the weather conditions were a bit dangerous to launch our yaks so we just fished landbased at Kalkite and did fairly well, we got 8 rainbows between us  Very keen to go back asap!!!

Red- Good luck with the Snapper mate, hope you get some monsters


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Chances are, I'll be going off the bank too, based on the weather forecast of 4 degrees and snow down to jindy, I don't think I'll be taking the kayak out by myself.

Were you guys on bait?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

yeah mate, all of them on powerbait and the new "gulp" powerbait. Just made a little fire and sat around talking [email protected]#t while we waited for the bites.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Craig is far too modest - of the 8 lovely rainbows we ended up with, he caught 6  I got my 2 on the new gulp powerbait (in 'Sherbet Burst' and 'American Pie'), from memory the gulp stuff outfished the regular powerbait fairly convincingly. It was a bit dissappointing not to get the yaks wet, but it was still very pleasant with a nice fire to keep us warm, bacon and egg sambos for lunch, and only one snow shower :shock:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Craig is far too modest - of the 8 lovely rainbows we ended up with, he caught 6  I got my 2 on the new gulp powerbait (in 'Sherbet Burst' and 'American Pie'), from memory the gulp stuff outfished the regular powerbait fairly convincingly. It was a bit dissappointing not to get the yaks wet, but it was still very pleasant with a nice fire to keep us warm, bacon and egg sambos for lunch, and only one snow shower :shock:


 :lol: :lol: i like to think of it as more of a team effort mate. 

Yes the gulp powerbait was the better one for that day, i got mine on the rainbow candy gulp bait. The final score was "Gulp" 5 - Original 3, seems to work really well.

Are you available to join us at lbg this weekend Squidder?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Should be good to go mate, it's been too long since I hit LBG


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Good luck guys!
> 
> At this stage, I'm planning a vengence session on the breakaway snapper up near depot beach on sat morning. Cross the fingers for me.
> 
> Red.


Hey Red
mate thinking along the same lines , never fished Depot but keen to give it a go , Maloneys is pretty quiet at the moment ,   
Where do you launch at Depot in relation to the road in ?
might see you out there somewhere mate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Squidder said:


> Should be good to go mate, it's been too long since I hit LBG





redphoenix said:


> Sounds like I'm in for LBG on sat.
> 
> Red.


Excellent!!!!  
Sounds like its going to be a good day out then.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Sounds like there will be somewhat of a floatilla hitting LBG this weekend then. Im in. Craig, have you got any specifics on where in yarralumla bay we will be launching?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

pescado said:


> Sounds like there will be somewhat of a floatilla hitting LBG this weekend then. Im in. Craig, have you got any specifics on where in yarralumla bay we will be launching?


Mate, just go to the main carpark at the Yarralumla bay swimming area and go as far up to the right hand side as possible.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I sort of wish I was in town for this now. It'd be good to meet all you blokes.

Oh well, I'll just have to console myself with a double figure trout instead  .


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Bugger - leave pass revoked (actually, mutually withdrawn... I traded looking after the kids for a very late return next time I'm out chasing snapper).
> 
> Marty: Shall we try again in three weekends time approx? If you head towards the depot beach caravan park, around 200m north of that is a dirt road that takes you down to the water.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red for the info , will catch up when your next down mate  
Will see if I can pull a 5kilo Reddie out and give you something to look forward to next time you are down


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Cant make it on the saturday but looks good for sundday. That is if there are any changes .

Red with regards to the snapper, I am going down to Bbay next weekend for club comp. Will speak to you closer to date to get more info on where this place of yours is.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSpk44gAAGBfgAAQYQ//8qsAFho/794wMAEmszETSep6Q1Mmg0aZPU9AhpoxqZBENGSYRPJBoAAABp6hE0xATJMjRoAaGgAAoBC4nvTzhdqnQMkpMcM3aOVmoVkV6oWg0OjbIGGxS6cYVVBYtE+MciEWol5kd1uuSw3CMSGgEkcomL5omIn070rI7wyCxTIKvVbjNGiLVOAGPXQuCkMGuWBLYXVGvaUUDZqw7AwC/BQR1doKxZf5woTPdf7ySZyCumUCEu8lq+CD89G3SiIhi/JoVjllIfSwOpiZAYQglDq7llWy9qvr30g9sQvLAM6A5udKPhrmq2ogteTgwqCyYMOWQYZYIH2EXsUltwZac562RFh1mBuEnsiNP65z5zrqUYkEhjIW2OEqZ1AuIoemQVBCa3DIYTJwmaKApzAo2GiD6siFER/i7kinChIFTJxxAA==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Guys,

I dont like the look of this weekend, been bloody windy ( Average 65km wind speed ) and i just drove over Commenwealth bridge and it was topping out at 1m waves!

Scheduled for much of the same tommorow, ill reply in this thread when tommorow and will see what the wind is doing then.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYPWvP4AAB3fgAAQQAHMEAEEUIA/75+gMAC6zEU8mo0HqGTagGj1NCJ6Cm1PKIxNMmhoeoRPQpmoPUAAADIACXPHEc1y+GvXacy3VbVPt6QhgCxK5NU5h2NLYYpKUQueTwEXaxOhkDBTBBPL6HihfYRiDKiiyOPh7/gfOrfUKLqYUHUc+7+65KFPA1iQrN+51eg01TNuyFkgs50QEplEgkcBjnS3TEomtleYrxIpc+MHFScJXMUYAgkzqkFLPJqaGlBnYy/F3JFOFCQg9a8/gA==


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

yeh today was horrible, im really hoping that the wind has died off by tomorrow lunchtime. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX4fPqIAABxfgAAQQGcAEIAmHAA+79+gMAC20ImoPEhiHqAAeoEU08jKaAGmg0HqNBqn6TTVPBNqhtRoAGiHSHUnlo+awJealEHJKySghkT/LWtjNzWGyAnEgGrJFhxwEHke0qntA4IpVh8Op7lSr6EKsFtbBwGTh6hFWOKfDOWyLKaTq4PBPRxvucZG1rYK8CWhc1EZ45jQMsGF5vrnumJg/pUtnDRCk8yaJlQJIgbG5R2aU1gWdrmTWUIhCiMEyUV4XTYxyAf6Xqn8XckU4UJB+Hz6iA==


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Looks like the wind is going to keep going strong, might have to put this trip off. Ive been driving around the lake this morning looking for shelter and its looking very nasty out there, i might try again next weekend.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

<cries>

Yeah its not my cup of tea, looks like the rain is coming anyway...

Hopefully tommorow is a better day, I need some participation points!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXi56D0AAB5fgAAQQIdgECAgGAo3/96gMACrMUyCepiDTIaAeo0Ip5TyNQaaGgDINA1NpNCR5T9U2o0MmhkL2ijwzWkBVOjzZmGpUVb4L42RAwKbhJLgQxo4ZBWDREzzJiEEBFpRtypD4HewREEHmDGC9Z1AkerFm5dxf4/b9eFDNQ9ANkl4vV0pCKOlk1mQQlWJXDKbZV5iztymKheNkjEYLs0Wk2KIS6nhbFTFigMoDdaYfVlBUiRuCYEv8XckU4UJB4ueg9A=


----------

